# Scientology - Leah Remini



## ez2cdave (Feb 7, 2017)

To All,

I have been watching the excellent A&E series "Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath" and have learned so many shocking things !

Who else has been watching and what are your thoughts ?

If any Scientologists or former Scientologists care to post, please do.

I have many questions about Scientology . . .


----------



## Israel (Feb 10, 2017)

(This is a post from the Thread in church attendance in an upper forum called "Spiritual Discussions and Study"):


I would recommend a few episodes, if inclined, of Leah Remini's show regarding Scientology. There's some insight into the religious mindset that might not be lost on a seeker.
This is where I now find a particular piquing and am lost as to a response beyond relating the things I see in it.
There's one episode (I caught a few in no particular order) where sometime in (I believe) the 90's they had "won" their fight to be recognized by the government as a religion, and as such, in addition to the "legitimacy" were accorded 501c3 status. In the episode it shows a gathering/assembly/meeting with much hoopla "We Won!".

I think some of you see a dilemma. Not merely with anything regarding Scientology...but what is "arranged"...established, submitted 'under' for approval of the government. No, I am not a christian anarchist, at least in what some might think is a mind seeing an issue here. But how can a gathering of what is "not of this world" be established under an approval of its being of what is?

I know some of the arguments, but the ones I know are facile, at best. The most transparent of all is probably going to be mentioned.

A man has a vision (he believes) or calling (he believes) or direction of the Lord (he believes), calling him to "ministry" or establish a church. He then goes about doing what he sees all (or most) others have done for expediency's sake. He gets the paperwork in order, finds a meeting place, sets up shop and hangs out a sign. (Consider this already done by the "larger" institutions) We are legit! 

And then folks seeking Jesus Christ in whatever manner, or fellowship (after whatever manner) are called by a sign that, to one measure or another declares His name, His gathering place, the "church". The gathering of the "called out".

I know there be lords many, and gods many...but is there any particular malignity in seeking to declare the Lord's name under what is fully submitted to what is not the Lord's name (let the reader discern) for approval, legitimacy...the "right" to function?

Constantine was, and was therefore a necessary constitution of experience to which the seeker is exposed in the truth of his seeking. The legitimizing of a something to this world.


Yet, I find the faith of the Son of God quite different.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 11, 2017)

Israel said:


> (This is a post from the Thread in church attendance in an upper forum called "Spiritual Discussions and Study"):
> 
> 
> I would recommend a few episodes, if inclined, of Leah Remini's show regarding Scientology. There's some insight into the religious mindset that might not be lost on a seeker.
> ...




What's good for the goose....


----------



## Israel (Feb 11, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> What's good for the goose....


 really have no idea what you mean


----------

